# You gotta love Colorado



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The forecast for today and most of weekend is for rain, but it looked like there might be a small window to squeeze in a good 50+ with a climb so off I headed to Golden to do Lookout and sprint home before the rain. Mind you it was early on a Saturday on a holiday weekend, who else would be out dodging the forecast and the cool, cloudy morning............................................boatloads. I got out to Golden and numerous small packs of riders were climbing Lookout. You gotta love Colorado.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Odd. I went on the 29er to Devil's Backbone near Loveland and saw no one.


----------



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a ride going off tomorrow at 9 from Evergreen. You could pick us at RT 8 towards the Fort for a 55er. Then shoot back down the Canyon. If you're passing my boys at Canyon Cycle, stop in and say HI. Great place to grab a Cyto and dump gear if the weather turns nicer than expected.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Odd. I went on the 29er to Devil's Backbone near Loveland and saw no one.


Yea i got out on Blue Sky, Indian Summer, and the Lory Valley trails today and there was no one out.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Grand Junction*

Grabbed a quick 30 after watching the Giro, then went to Juco and watched baseball in the rain.:thumbsup:


----------



## jorbenweb (Dec 23, 2008)

Heh.. I just meandered around Boulder today, racking up about 30 miles slowly and with numerous stops. There was a pretty cool fiesta all along the creek downtown. I made it home right as the downpour began.

But yes, you gotta love Colorado!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

why didnt ya race?




Mootsie said:


> The forecast for today and most of weekend is for rain, but it looked like there might be a small window to squeeze in a good 50+ with a climb so off I headed to Golden to do Lookout and sprint home before the rain. Mind you it was early on a Saturday on a holiday weekend, who else would be out dodging the forecast and the cool, cloudy morning............................................boatloads. I got out to Golden and numerous small packs of riders were climbing Lookout. You gotta love Colorado.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yep,
Iron Horse, Durango. Rained Friday night, overcast but perfect temp on Saturday for the road race, then started raining in Durango right when we got back. I guess someone up there rides a bike.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

glad i got out this morning. it's been nasty here in boulder all afternoon!


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I got caught out in a downpour yesterday. No avoiding it. I was between me & the house. Great ride today though.


----------



## sniz (Dec 27, 2006)

Headed to Nederland around noon, only ran into a few sprinkles, but mostly just misting. Was coming back into Denver around 5ish via Golden and luckily missed the huge downpour. 32nd and Wadsworth was a mess!


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

And I wonder
Still I wonder
Who'll stop the rain....

Getting just a _lit-tle_ tired of it.

Neil
FoCo


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Did a repeat of the RBR group ride up to Carter Lake. We hauled ass. Started sprinkling as we put the bikes back in the truck, drove through a torential downpour heading back to town. Gonna go out and dodge it again this morning I hope


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

yep.. I am getting tired of it too.. At least we wont have a bad fire season.. The weather will be great soon enough! Had an MTB day planned today.. Think the trails are gonna be too wet though.. :O(


----------



## sniz (Dec 27, 2006)

Funny how lately the weekends have been rainy, weekdays have been sunny. Somethings fishy...


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunate Koppenburg was cancelled...again...but went up Deer Creek Canyon and saw many, many groups of riders, including many of the folks who entered Koppenburg. Weather was perfect down in Denver. Drove back up to Aspen early this a.m., sitting in my team kit in my kitchen waiting for the rain to stop - doesn't look like it's going to happen today. might have to be the day off...


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Iron Horse was dry for both the road race and the crit (well, late morning onwards at least)


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Saturday's ride was rain-shortened. Sunday's ride wasn't as the rain held off long enough. Yesterday's ride was wet and no commute this morning. Not to mention the lawn that will have to be chopped down once this all ends. I'm done with rain for a while.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've actually been enjoying it. Have the right gear, so riding in the rain doesn't bother me much. Afternoon showers are pretty typical in June - just a little early now; and yup, mostly on weekends in pretty much par for the course as well.

I could do for a little less humidity when it isn't raining though - some late afternoons have been just plain muggy.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Did a 32 mile loop on Sunday from Broomfield up to Niwot an back. A little muggy, but nice.

Monday did 20 miles from Niwot to Hygiene and back on the tandem with my daughter. Her first 20 mile ride. :thumbsup: Tandems are a workout.

Pablo. Things treating you well in Longmont?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunday was a 30+ out of Guffey up over the summit of Currant Creek (Hwy 9) and down the other side then a turnaround. Headwind and sprinkles on the way back; no high gear on the way down. Ah well, it makes us tougher in the long run


----------



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

Cruised up to Ward via Left Hand Weds. Sunny on up. Rain on descent. Sunny at base. Rain on BBQ. Sunny on drive home. Gotta roll w/ it...at least it's time spent outdoors.


----------

